# Genie costume with a twist



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Genie in a dust buster?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what size you are (if your 6'5" it my not work) but here's what I did for my daughters genie costume a few years back. I made a board out of thick foam and cut a torso hole and made shoulder straps, the material was egyptian looking cloth from the fabric store and I made the tassels from gold yarn. The legs were made from stuffed tights and coat hanger wire with "barbie" shoes.


----------

